# Portofino/Elba



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

We were intending to visit Sardinia with our Rapido + Smart in tow in September. The cost of the ferry put us off so we are now heading for the Portofino area
We are looking at Camping le Calanchiole, which appears to be on the island of Elba, which means another ferry crossing
Has anyone stayed on this site and could make recommendations for it. And what are the ferry crossing costs for a MH + trailer
If there are any other Camping cheque sites in the Portofino area that anyone could recommend I would be grateful
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

We went to Piombino in June intending to go across to Elba for a few days in our 6.5m long Hymer. The one hour crossing was going to cost €135 each way so we decided against it.

Have a look at http://www.aferry.com/ferries-to-elba.htm to get a rough idea.

http://orari.elbalink.it/piombino-portoferraio-eng.html gives an idea of the best time to travel.

Best of Luck,

Brian


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

Gulp!
I just checked the Moby web site
The cost for 2 OAPs, a Rapido and a Smart car came to £273.00 return
A Napoleonic no thanks there then
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

Any recommendations for the mainland sites in the Portofino area


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

After much debate, we have finally decided to go to Elba in September
If it is of any help we spoke to the Moby Ferry HQ based in Wiesbaden (The guy here is very helpful and spoke excellent English) and explained the problem we had with the cost of taking our Rapido (7.46meters) plus two dogs and a Smart car in tow across from Piombo on the mainland across to Elba (a 60 minute crossing at a return cost of £273)
The outcome of our chat was to cross from Piombo to Cavo (the journey is only 30 minutes) and to detach the Smart car and make two separate bookings for it and the MH
This works out as follows
•	Pre book the Smart car using Moby PEX package for Euro 58.00 return 
•	and open book the Rapido for Euro 190.88 return
This makes a total ferry cost of Euro 248.88 or approx £207.40, a saving of over £60 for the trip
The cost equates to three tank fills with diesel so if we stay on the island for two weeks and use the Smartie for travelling it will work out to be cost effective
Are there any pitfalls using the Piombo to Cavo route
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------

